# Polish & Wax for Meguiars G220



## simon_h (Jul 31, 2007)

Hopefully getting a Meguiar's DA Polisher for my birthday from the missus and I need some recommendations for products to use with it (i.e. polishes and waxes). I have a silver TTC.

I have heard good things about Autoglym Super Resin Polish and Extra Gloss Protection and also Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite.
I have also heard that there no point in spending too much money on wax for a silver car.

I presume a liquid wax is most easily used with a machine polisher.

Thanks,
Simon.


----------



## rs04 (Jan 17, 2009)

for tough vag paint id go menzerna and as for wax on silver paint it really depends on how much you want to spend , i used p21s (now R888) it isnt very durable but i regularly wax. dont cost the earth and very easy to use. gives a good wet look shine. ill get some pics of the vx220 with a fresh coat on uploaded tomorrow


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

The menz polishes get good reviews on many forums.

Wax for silver paint - The only wax Ive found to give a really nice wet look to silver is meguiars NXT 2.0 but durability is rubbish. For durability you want collinite 915 or autoglyms high definition wax. All tested extensively on detailingworld, the colly and HD wax are by far the best value for money and if you want you can top off the colly /HD woth the nxt 2.0 for the best of both worlds 

wax test - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=76435


----------



## simon_h (Jul 31, 2007)

J55TTC said:


> The menz polishes get good reviews on many forums.
> 
> Wax for silver paint - The only wax Ive found to give a really nice wet look to silver is meguiars NXT 2.0 but durability is rubbish. For durability you want collinite 915 or autoglyms high definition wax. All tested extensively on detailingworld, the colly and HD wax are by far the best value for money and if you want you can top off the colly /HD woth the nxt 2.0 for the best of both worlds
> 
> wax test - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=76435


Is the HD Wax easy to apply with a machine polisher?


----------



## rs04 (Jan 17, 2009)

p21s


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

simon_h said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > The menz polishes get good reviews on many forums.
> ...


Dunno I dont have one but its as easy to apply as any other hard wax.

NXT 2.0









AG HD wax


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Meguiars Wax Paste...


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Simon,
Recommend a squint at some detailling sites like cleanyourcar.co.uk, or detaillingworld .... loads of info and product recommendation.

I've got a Meguiars DA and have it to polish out the swirls etc ... started wth the sonus polishes but not that efective on the hard audi paint, so now have the menxerna thats been recommended..

If your gonna use the hard waxes (soften in use) these are best applied by hand, laying on in straight lines with the flow of the bodywork ... so yor DA is not gonna come into play here. Again I use the P21S but there is so much choice.

The AG super resin polish does get good reviews ... I belive it has fillers so effectively helps mask the swirls and imperfections


----------



## rs04 (Jan 17, 2009)

yeh the AG SRP is a filler, great when you dont have a DA / Rotary but in time swirls will come back. great product though.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Here's some pics of my old TT.....

I used Swissol Onyx Wax for the Silver

and Zymol Carbon wax for the black roof.


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Very nice XTR 8)


----------

